# What wheels will fit... Help :)



## Cruzey (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey all.

I have a 2010 JG CD Sedan 1.8l petrol... With just the stock 16" wheels with hubcaps

I've found a set of SRI-V wheels that I want to purchase, 18" 235/45 tires

Now the tire shop selling these has said these won't fit my car (only spoke to him on the phone, not in person to see wheels). Is this correct ? I just find it odd that a cruze a few models up wheels won't fit my car.... 

Anybody know what kind of wheels will fit my car ? Can't find it in the book etc...

Any help muchly appreciated thank you !


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Call dealer, they should know.

It is quite possible that the JG 1.8 has a different stud pattern to the Sri-V - and was it a JG Sri-V or a JH Sri-V the wheels fell off??


----------



## Cruzey (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey thanks for the reply.

Have asked a dealer, they said will fit no dramas. 

Will ask the guy that, all he said is they came off a petrol Sri-v, must've been a trade in I'm guessing.

It's very frustrating trying to find rims for this car 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

